# Fort Wayne, IN - 5 ft Amber lightbar w rear worklights



## Cowboybiker76 (Dec 8, 2017)

Selling my 5 ft lightbar, it works but will need some repairs and 2 bulbs replaced to make it completely functional, can't upload pics here but will gladly send them via email
[email protected]


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

Please send me photos of your light bar.
THANKS !!!
[email protected]


----------

